
Why People Don't Read - astuka
http://jacob-robinson.com/2019/08/26/why-people-dont-read/
======
Arrezz
I've always wondered what the qualitative difference between reading a book
and a forum like HN. Is it similar in the benefits that you gain? Has there
been any major research done in this area?

